# Cat weeing all over the house.



## Breeze1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, 

We really need help with this problem. We have 4 cats - 2 males and 2 females. Fidget (female) and Mischief (male) are both 9 yrs old. Holly is 7 and Murphy is 6. Holly randomly wees all over our house. We have a litter tray and have experimented with diff types of litter, we also have a cat flap and all four regularly go outside. Holly also wees and poos outside most of the time, however once every couple of days she does one wee in the house and this varies from room to room.
We are now forced to close doors all the time to keep her out of places, however, this just means we find wees in other places. We only know it is Holly because we bought a webcam to be certain which cat it was - though we suspected it was her.
We have 2 dogs whom she gets on fine with, but there is a bit of tension between her and the other female but only resulting in a bit if hissing and chasing but nothing serious, they often sleep in the same room or area peacefully.
Holly was the runt of the litter and fell in the freezing river for several minutes when she was approx 6 months old, after which she went into shock for about 50 mins (shaking uncontrollably) - do you think she was brain damaged by this?
We have taken her to the vets and they don't think this is the case. They also did a urine test and found no infection or problems.
All 3 other cats are happy to toilet outside and Holly only ever wees but also does so outside mostly, so why the once every 2 days (approx) inside?
Is it possible to clicker train her as I have the dogs?
This is becoming a massive problem as the urine is staining areas and making our house smell.
She is a sweet cat in every other way - please help.
NB Holly is minature in size and a female ginger - which we are told is rare.

Breeze1


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Breeze1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We really need help with this problem. We have 4 cats - 2 males and 2 females. Fidget (female) and Mischief (male) are both 9 yrs old. Holly is 7 and Murphy is 6. Holly randomly wees all over our house. We have a litter tray and have experimented with diff types of litter, we also have a cat flap and all four regularly go outside. Holly also wees and poos outside most of the time, however once every couple of days she does one wee in the house and this varies from room to room.
> We are now forced to close doors all the time to keep her out of places, however, this just means we find wees in other places. We only know it is Holly because we bought a webcam to be certain which cat it was - though we suspected it was her.
> ...


Firstly about 25% of gingers are female - this is because you need two red genes to make a ginger female but only one for a ginger male - however, her colour, sex and non-rarity shouldn't make a difference to her weening. I think she may be stressed and is showing this in her toileting habits - have you tried either feliway or pet rescue diffusers?


----------



## Breeze1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Spid,
Thank you for your response. Yes we have tried feliway, both the sprays and the diffuser. She weed on the sprayed area and directly under the diffuser so they didn't help. She has her own basket and sleeping areas and does not seem stressed. She gets a lot of attention and stroking/ handling. Any other suggestions?

Breeze1


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Different trays (hooded say) with different litters - or going back to basics - confining to one room with an easily cleaned floor with a tray, a bed and food/ water. Once clean in there allow out into more of the house, if she has an accident back into the room, when she is trustable in each area it is time to expand the area. Or a litter tray in every room.


----------



## Breeze1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your prompt response. We have tried different litter trays and diff litters. Surely confining her to one room, when she has had the run of the house inside and outside, would seem like a horrible punishment to her and stress her out?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It could do - but . . . it is a way to get her trained again - and I can't think of anything else. I haven't ever done it but know those that have and it worked. Whether it is more stressful or not is dependent on the cat and your reaction to her soiling. It was just a suggestion. I mean at the moment you are shutting rooms off to her anyway so not much of a difference. ANd it doesn't mean she can't go outside or have company - but the choice is yours. The only other thing I can think of is to see your vet and talk to a behaviourist.


----------



## Breeze1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi,

We have taken her to the vet to elimate any urine infections/problems that could be the underlying cause.

Can anyone recommend a cat behaviourist?


----------



## crazy cat lady (Mar 9, 2012)

Ive got the same problem. I've got 3 cats, the two old boys (12 year old brothers) are absolute nightmares for spraying and or weeing randomly around the house. Like you, I've tried felaway (Sp), they only like catsan, if I try to change the litter then they boycott the trays altogether. I've tried covered trays, trays in every room, you name it (bar shutting them in one room which they'd not deal with at all - one is claustophobic and the other is neurotic!) 

Today, I've just discovered two pools of pee under my bed! I'm at my wits end. I hate to say it but its just their way, although I find it unacceptable. I clean the litter tray out daily. Yet my neighbour has a cat who she cleans the tray out a couple of times a week but scoops the poop up daily, her cat is an angel!!!


----------



## Breeze1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Crazycatlady,

My problem is only with one female cat and it is only weeing never pooing - though I actually think the weeing is probably more destructive to our house.
I have decided I am going to try some clicker training with her. I am very familiar with clicker training as we also have two dogs who have been trained by clicker and compete in obedience and agility.
My aim is to get her to connect the clicker with using the litter tray.

Breeze1


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I assume all of these cats have been neutered


----------



## Breeze1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes Spid, all of mine are neutered/spayed.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What did the behaviourist say?


----------



## Breeze1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes Spid, all of mine have been neutered/spayed.

Breeze1


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

huh?????:confused5:


----------



## Breeze1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, sorry about the double reponse - I could not see the post so sent it again.
I have not consulted a cat behaviourist yet, simply because I am yet to find anyone who can recommend one - including the vet! However, I read a book on cat behaviour called 'The cat whisperer' by Claire Bessant who wrote that if you put some cat food close to the offending wee areas, the cat will not wee there since they do not like to wee close to their food. She advised the food be put in tall containers to avoid the cat simply eating it. I did this and the cat simply weed right next to the food. She never wees next to her usual food area, but moving some food to the offending spot made no difference whatsoever.

Breeze1


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

have you tried feliway or pet rescue; or rescue remedy in her water?


----------



## Breeze1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes, tried Feliway, diffuser and spray - She simply weed under or on it, bear in mind the wees are random - about once every three days.

Don't know about pet rescue - tell me more please.

Are you referring to human rescue remedy?

Breeze1


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Pet rescue is like feliway but a different pheromone Pet remedy - Effective relief for dog stress, cat stress and other pet stress. Perfect remedy for home alone syndrome and separation distress. and yes the human bach rescue remedy - you could pop a couple of drops in to her water.


----------



## Breeze1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hmmmm. I'll try that and let you know. Thank you.

Any other suggestions welcome.

Breeze1


----------



## crazy cat lady (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes Spid, my three boys have had the op, not sure why they spray, at first I did err on the side of stress and installed Felaway (sp) diffusers all over the house which had little effect at all. I've tried telling them off, ignoring it and just quietly wiping the areas which I know of, however, it's not always easy to know where they've been. 

I'm going to wipe my furniture and the known hot spots over with some citrus aromatherapy oils, I've got a friend blending a mix as we speak, maybe that will deter them, or maybe its something I've got to accept as the brothers are both getting on a bit, they know where the litter box is so I think a part of it is laziness.


----------



## crazy cat lady (Mar 9, 2012)

Breeze1 said:


> Hi Crazycatlady,
> 
> My problem is only with one female cat and it is only weeing never pooing - though I actually think the weeing is probably more destructive to our house.
> I have decided I am going to try some clicker training with her. I am very familiar with clicker training as we also have two dogs who have been trained by clicker and compete in obedience and agility.
> ...


Hi Breeze1,

Clicker training - that is a really interesting concept, not one I have considered using with this problem. I did start using clicker training with the youngest boy for recall, that worked well - however he is a diamond and only uses the litter tray, he doesn't know about spraying (thankfully!), it amuses me as when they are all out, the youngest will watch the two older cats spraying and teritory marking, not really understanding it all, he will walk upto something and waggle his tail (like they do when they are spraying) but yet nothing comes out bless him!

Let me know how you get on with the clicker training, as I said, I've used it on the youngster and have also used it on horses, not sure why I didn't think about it for this problem.


----------



## Breeze1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Crazycatlady,

I'll keep you posted on the clicker training which I haven't started yet - I am going to get cracking next week on it.

Could you tell me a bit about your citrus deterrent and would I be able to buy a mix of it from your friend?

Breeze1


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Breeze1, Sorry to hear about this inappropriate weeing. I had heard that cutting sections of Silver-Foil and placing those near the offending areas, helps to dissuade a cat from soiling in that place, as they do not care for the sound as they step on it. (Just so long as your dogs do not decide to pick the foil up for a game)! :huh:


tailtickle


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, just remembered too, which may just work even better ..... Wipe the edges of the Litter Tray(s) with a cloth dampened with a little Bleach diluted in water. Apparently the odour from the bleach as the same attraction as Cat Nip, and will hopefully attract your cat to the Litter Tray! :wink:


tailtickle


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I would think the random weeing is probably territorial. It may be the cat feels there are too many different cat smells in the house so she has to keep establishing herself by scent marking. 

Do you have a catflap? If so, it may not be just your own cats that are using it. There may also be strange cats popping in and out when you are not there. This can make the resident cat(s) feel very insecure. 

It has happened in my house recently -- my rescued 15 yr old neutered boy had settled down after a year with me and completely stopped spraying in the house. Recently he has started spraying again because 2 strange cats have been coming in through the catflap when I am out (I know this for a fact as have recorded it on automatic camcorder). The only answer for me is to get a microchip catflap, which I have now ordered. Just hope the 15 yr old will use it, as he took 9 months to get used to the present one!


----------

